# Plz dont say my horse is evil, this is her story



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

My horse, willlow, was abandoned by her owner. One day, a lady was going for a jog and she saw a sick looking foal. She took her belt off and led the foal 2km down the highway to the OSPCA with a squished eye. She had ran into tree and squashed it. She awas all skinny and underfead. My barn adpotpted her and a few years later I bought her. FOr the past month, these stupid scouts ppl have been coming to my barn to learnabout horse back riding(they are going for a trail ride into the mountains this summer)and they all thought my horse was evil and said she has bloodsho eyes. They told the rider that she was going to kill him and nobody wanted to ride her. The truth is, she is the sweetest horse at our barn. Ask anyone, even ppl will admit that she is nicer then there horses Other ppl who have seen pics of her have also said similar things, and it really p*ssed me off. So plz, just dont judge a book by its cover, or a horse by its colour.


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you put a picture of im so I can see?? It's such a sad story about that person just leaving it all by itself well it was so young.


----------



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

reascue horses go one way or the other no indetween
there ether the nicest in the barn or the crazy one in the pasture

your sound like a real sweety i never believe wat i here if some one told me your horse was evil i would have to see her!!!
but it sounds like she is really loved by you


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

there are lots of pics of her on here, shes the little white and chestnutty appy pony.
www.picasaweb.google.com/bzdang


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's beautiful. People can be so cruel sometimes.

All that matters is that you love her and I'm sure she loves you very much in return. :wink:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i think she gorgeous dont listen to peolple who dont know about horses they make such mistakes with carless words or gestures


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

I've learned the hard way not to judge a horse - I mean, BOOK by its cover! Same with horses  .


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, if people would just look @ a horse's personality, not its looks...things would be so much better. :evil:
I agree- all that matters is that you love her.  She is cute!!!  Are they blind?! She is adorable, looks very sweet. Kudos for rescuing her, it shows you have a big heart.


----------



## AJ (May 23, 2008)

hi ur pony is gorgeous-i love 2 hear rescue stories like urs!! 

people are so cruel sometimes! i own a cbx who i believe is a stunner but she does have a sarcoid problem and people have said unkind things about them and its left me quite upset but some people just dont know the facts before they say anything (they dont have enough experience) my saying is always "if u cant find anything nice 2 say then dont say anything at all! 

xxx


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

thats awesome love ur story, and ur pony shes cute! 
If i had judged my horse by the way he looked when i bought him(like my nieghbors :x ) he wouldn't be here with me and im glad i didnt judge him by his appearance because he has an interesting personality lol


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Even if they were not a horse person, how could they say something like that?! Either they didn't have a heart or they didn't have a brain. I know that even if I didn't like horses, I would never say something like that.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

she's absolutely gorgeous!!!! those scouts have no idea what they're talking about. she's so lucky to have you to watch out for her. my horses' previous owners said he was "crazy and mean" and completely unmanageable. well, my rocky is the sweetest horse i've ever come into contact with and has never taken off with me. 
it hurts when people say untrue and hurtful things about your horse, but just know that those of us who are horse people too agree with you and think she's just precious!!!
we also own a blind dog that was going to be put down as a puppy bc they figured no one would want a bind dog and she's turned out to be the best dog ever!!! so i applaud you and that woman who found her for giving this horse a chance


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

People used to say my old rabbit was evil because she had red eyes. Well, she was a white bunny. They do that. At any rate, it was one of my pet peeves for a while... but the problem with people like that is that once they find out something bothers you, they will keep pushing that button ever after. Have patience and know that she is your darling, no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I hate people sometimes. I rode a horse that had their eye removed. Sweetest horse ever and you would think she would spook alot or not listen because she cant see on one side. WRONG totally trusting and sweet. Was even very gentle when taking treats from your hands. She like barely touched your hand with her lips to get the treats.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

awww poor baby . . . shes beautiful! dont listen to them.


----------

